# Looking for advice on New England cruise in August



## ccollins0601 (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm planning for my first significant coastal cruise. Amulet, my O'Day 27, is out of West Island (Buzzards Bay) and we will have about a week in August (not sure exactly how long yet but likely 7-10 days). My wife & I have cruised Buzzards Bay for several years now but never done much more than one or two night trips to the Vineyard or Cape. I've come up with two options for an itinerary:

1) Go south and west, towards Montauk or somewhere else in eastern long island, see how far we can get, come back by way of Block Island, Newport, Westport, visit Cuttyhunk and maybe the Vineyard on the way back.

2) More ambitiously, head up to Maine and cruise mid coast Maine for a week (Boothbay and Penobscot Bay, perhaps?). I've heard so many great things about it, but know less about the specifics of where to go. Given the time constraints, and because I don't plan on an offshore overnight sail to get there I would probably need to bring the boat up the coast the weekend before over an agressive 2-3 days, find a place to leave it, return to work for the week, then get back up to the boat for the week. Same (except in reverse) on the way home. 

A few comments:
- The boat is solid but equipment is rudimentary (outboard 12hp motor, handheld gps, handheld VHF, inflatable dinghy w no motor (oars only), danforth anchor with 20' chain, icebox, hank-on jib, port potti, no autopilot). I will get a radar reflector.
- Would like to get to some more remote, uncrowded places (hence Maine), OTOH the admiral would prefer not to be aboard in our rather spartan accomodations for the whole week - 1-2 nights in a B&B would be much appreciated.
- I have limited experience anchoring, though I have read a reasonable amount about it. I'd like to get more experience and will probably invest in more chain before the trip. 

My feeling is that Maine is probably not going to happen this year given the time constraints, but I'd like to get some comments on these options and suggestions on either of the itineraries. Thanks!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd recommend you get and read Anthony Bailey's _*The Coast of Summer*_. The book describes a summer cruise along much the same areas as you're talking-LI Sound, Narragansett Bay, Buzzards Bay and the Islands-but in the opposite direction. He was in a Tartan 27 IIRC. It describes many of the anchorages and ports of call quite nicely and is an excellent read besides. However, a week would be a bit short in terms of time, depending on what you're planning on seeing.

As for the other direction, a week would definitely be too short. If you go up the Cape Cod Canal, you could cruise the Boston Harbor Islands and then do Cape Ann, but I think, given the size of your boat and average speed, that a cruise to Maine would also require far more time. Some places to stop on the way through Cape Cod Bay, Boston Harbor and Massachusetts Bay include:

Onset, Plymouth, Provincetown, Scituate or Green Harbor, the *Boston Harbor Islands*, Great Misery Island, Marblehead, Salem, Gloucester, and Rockport.

You could also circumnavigate Cape Ann, and come back down the Annisquam River, instead of reversing track.

Another thread to read is this *one*.


----------



## gc1111 (May 13, 2004)

You need a lot more time for either trip. Be realistic about the distance you can cover in an "agressive" day. Count of spending a lot of time under power. Count on several "lay" days due to fog on a Maine trip. Spend some time with a chart trying to lay out a reasonable timetable. You will discover that you come up way short on time.
I have taken a summer cruise from Long Island to Maine most summers over the last 30 years. Even when I was younger and more agressive, it would take at least a week travel time each way. This was counting on making 50 mile days, but being realistic about the weather and bashing to windward.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think the Cape Cod Canal, to Cape Cod Bay, to Mass Bay and Boston Harbor, up to Cape Ann is doable... a bit tight...but doable. A Cape Ann circumnavigation takes about three days, to do it at an enjoyable pace. Seven to ten days would probably be about right.


----------



## ccollins0601 (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks SD, I'll definitely pick up that book. Looks like we'll skip Maine (maybe next year) and head towards Block Island Sound/Long Island, though I will think about the Cape Cod Bay/Massachusetts Bay route too.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Multihuller SD is correct (as usual) that Anthony Bailey's boat was a Tartan 27'. The book is well written and enjoyable to read.
If you come to LI, Montauk is nice as is Shelter Island and the North Fork. I would think that a BnB on SI or the NF could be fun. It is high summer so expect crowds. 
Have fun.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

If you head west, put Block Island and Watch Hill on your list.


----------



## AlanBrown (Dec 20, 2007)

What's all the rush? You've only got a 7 days, so why not enjoy them?

If you want to head west, then set your sights on Cuttyhunk. This should prove an easy day trip from Buzzards Bay. I would think spending a day there, exploring the island, and chilling out, could be fun.

From there, continue on New Bedford. If you haven't visited the whaling museum yet, its a great take-in. I've also read that the city has done a lot in recent years to be more welcoming to cruisers. Once again, a day to get there and a day to enjoy.

From New Bedford, starting heading home. There are quite a few picturesque harbors along the way to pop into, like Mattapoiset and Marion. Here you can spend another day or so. You vacation is nearly over and you haven't had to kill yourself.

The purpose behind my suggestions is to encourage you not to adopt the "This is Tuesday, so it must be Belgium" mindset, but to slow down and smell the roses. 

Have a safe trip and watch the weather!


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

I agree with others above, save Maine for a year or two. You could get there quick pretty quick in a smoky sou'wester, but getting back home in the same conditions could take forever. Also, Maine (being a lee shore in the summer southwesterlies over cold water) is much more fog-prone in August than is southern New England. 

I like the Boston Harbor islands and Cape Ann idea that SailingDog suggested . While the latter might be crowded, the former might not be.

That said, I made it from Marblehead to Boothbay, and back, in a week once, on a medium-speed 30-footer. But it was a stretch, and I was much younger then. All the way from Buzzard's bay, no way.

Whatever you decide, enjoy it. But keep your distance estimates realistic, and the "admiral" will be happier. And therefore so will you..;-)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Also, be aware that you'll probably want a good insect repellent. In the southern parts of New England, Green Head flies are the problem, up north it is mainly the deer flies and mosquitos.


----------



## ccollins0601 (Dec 7, 2003)

This is great advice. I got Coast of Summer and started reading it last night. I've been sailing in Buzzards Bay for a few years (before this year out of Mattapoisett, now West Island in Fairhaven) so I'm looking to go a little further afield, but I agree there are lots of great nearby places (I'm partial to Quissett myself, 'specially since the wind is typically on the beam there and back from Fairhaven). 

Somehow though I've never made it to Cuttyhunk - that long beat has thwarted my efforts to date. Had a weekend trip planned there in September last year and when I got to the boat found my rudder broken. That prematurely ended the season for me, and kept me in the yard until the end of June this year. Anyhow it's a must-do on my list this year, either on this planned cruise and/or as a separate trip.

Thanks for the reality checks on distance and time, I had only done a cursory plotting out of the possible destinations and their distances. In the end the point is to go sailing, so yes, why rush? I'll get further into the book over the next few days and I'll post an itinerary here.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Wait for a day the wind is out of the northeast. 


ccollins0601 said:


> This is great advice. I got Coast of Summer and started reading it last night. I've been sailing in Buzzards Bay for a few years (before this year out of Mattapoisett, now West Island in Fairhaven) so I'm looking to go a little further afield, but I agree there are lots of great nearby places (I'm partial to Quissett myself, 'specially since the wind is typically on the beam there and back from Fairhaven).
> 
> Somehow though I've never made it to Cuttyhunk - that long beat has thwarted my efforts to date. Had a weekend trip planned there in September last year and when I got to the boat found my rudder broken. That prematurely ended the season for me, and kept me in the yard until the end of June this year. Anyhow it's a must-do on my list this year, either on this planned cruise and/or as a separate trip.
> 
> Thanks for the reality checks on distance and time, I had only done a cursory plotting out of the possible destinations and their distances. In the end the point is to go sailing, so yes, why rush? I'll get further into the book over the next few days and I'll post an itinerary here.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

ccollins0601 said:


> I'm planning for my first significant coastal cruise. Amulet, my O'Day 27, is out of West Island (Buzzards Bay) and we will have about a week in August (not sure exactly how long yet but likely 7-10 days). My wife & I have cruised Buzzards Bay for several years now but never done much more than one or two night trips to the Vineyard or Cape. I've come up with two options for an itinerary:
> 
> 1) Go south and west, towards Montauk or somewhere else in eastern long island, see how far we can get, come back by way of Block Island, Newport, Westport, visit Cuttyhunk and maybe the Vineyard on the way back.
> 
> ...


Edit: Sorry, double post.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

ccollins0601 said:


> I'm planning for my first significant coastal cruise. Amulet, my O'Day 27, is out of West Island (Buzzards Bay) and we will have about a week in August (not sure exactly how long yet but likely 7-10 days). My wife & I have cruised Buzzards Bay for several years now but never done much more than one or two night trips to the Vineyard or Cape. I've come up with two options for an itinerary:
> 
> 1) Go south and west, towards Montauk or somewhere else in eastern long island, see how far we can get, come back by way of Block Island, Newport, Westport, visit Cuttyhunk and maybe the Vineyard on the way back.
> 
> ...


I would think that you would want more time for Maine. A buddy of mine did a two week trip to Maine but still felt like he spent too much time getting there and back. I would vote for the other option and do Maine when you have more time. Block, Newport, Westport -- you can't go wrong.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Cuttyhunk is a very nice Harbor and Island, if you haven't done it before.


----------



## ccollins0601 (Dec 7, 2003)

We're getting ready to go next week (getting on the boat Thursday evening, departing early Friday 8/15). The plan is to head through the canal to Boston and stay in Boston Harbor for the weekend. My wife has to be on shore on Monday, we'll get back to the boat Tuesday and sail to Ptown, then to Barnstable and back through the canal by Friday or Saturday. If time allows we'll bump down Buzzards Bay and the Elizabeths, maybe over to the Vineyard if ambitious for a day or two before returning to Fairhaven. Of course it's tentative and will depend on weather and whim.

Questions:

1) Is it reasonable to sail from Fairhaven to Boston in a day? I know a lot will depend on tide wind and current through the canal which I haven't checked yet. Assuming it's favorable and I'm willing to start early is it worth attempting? If not, I'm looking at Scituate as a good place to overnight.

2) In Boston Harbor we'll explore the harbor islands and when staying on the boat will probably anchor out there. If we have to leave the boat for a night or two any suggestions on where to moor? Looking for something relatively inexpensive, ideally with the T in reasonable walking distance.

I'll probably do Cuttyhunk as a separate trip in September.


----------



## gc1111 (May 13, 2004)

Scituate is one of my favorite harbors, not as a tourist but as a cruising sailor. They are very sailboat oriented and knowledgeable. Facilities (supermarket, laundromat, etc.) are easily accessible. And the people are pleasant.

The only marina in Boston where I have stayed is the Constitution Marina. Way up the inner harbor next to the Constitution. First class, but NOT inexpensive.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

I agree with those who believe Maine is a bit far in a small boat with limited time. You might consider doing Maine over two sailing seasons -- one to get there and see a few places, winter the boat in Maine somewhere and then in the second season see some more and sail home. 

I've sailed / cruised a lot of places and Maine is special. Few places one earth with rocks and pine trees offer better famiy cruising (Alaska is one -- I've described Alaska as "Maine on steroids" -- but note the point of reference). 

August is probably a better time than earlier in the summer. We were in ME a few weeks ago. Weather was....well, Maine-ish. We got our full seasonal ration of fog and rain and thunderstorms in one week, but we also had a perfect day under sail and a couple of lovely nights on the anchor in special places. 

Even considering the time it takes to get there and the risky weather, it's worth it.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

GC...second the Scituate recommendations. One of the nicest surprises we had in our NE cruise was Scituate harbor...you forgot to mention the great seafood!


----------



## ccollins0601 (Dec 7, 2003)

*Back from cruise*

We're back and here's a quick recount:

We left Fairhaven a week ago last Saturday afternoon, after loading up the boat with more stuff than we could possibly need for a week. We sailed up to Red Brook Harbor on a broad reach under reefed main only, in some typically steep Buzzards Bay chop. The best part (and the reason we only had the main up) was watching a wild thunderstorm racing parallel to us on the northwest shore of the bay. Where we were in the middle of the bay it was blue sky and sunny (though quite breezy), but we could hear the thunder and see the lightning just a few miles away. I was pretty confident the storms would stay on the shore and if not felt we would outrun it into the harbor, which is what made it fun as opposed to nervewracking 

We moored at Parker's boat yard for the evening and got an early start to make the Cape Cod Canal on the tide the next morning. My first time going through the canal was relaxing and uneventful. When we reached the canal exit we had light air and a dead run to Provincetown. Currently I am lacking a genoa or any other large headsail so under working jib and main we only made 4 knots most of the way. It was a peaceful 5 hours spent bobbing across Cape Cod Bay. I rigged a preventer from a spare block made fast to the cabin hand rail that proved to be quite helpful when our attention waned and we veered off course to where the main would try to gybe.

In P-town our original plan was to anchor near town the 1st night, put the boat on a mooring while we stayed in a B&B night 2, then anchor again on night 3 across the harbor by the beach at Wood End. What ended up happening was that we spent 3 nights on the mooring - which was relaxing and secure, but at the not so cheap cost of $45/night. We grabbed the mooring the first night because when we arrived the wind had picked up significantly and the areas I thought were designated for anchoring looked chock full of moorings. Provincetown Moorings found us a nice mooring in close to the dock with a launch and facilities, and we just stayed on it for the duration.

We left Provincetown on Wednesday with the wind out of the NW at 15 knots. This happened to be the direction of our intended destination (Scituate). When we rounded Wood End and were due to make a 90 deg turn to the NW we found there were also 5-6 foot seas coming from the same direction. So we made a prudent decision to head in the direction of the Canal instead. I think we'd still be beating toward Scituate if we had tried; instead we had one of the best sails of my life, on a beam reach making 6 knots with a lot of spray coming over the rail. Another highlight of the day was sailing within a stone's throw past the tall ship Kalmar Nyckel just outside of Provincetown Harbor.

Wednesday night we anchored in Onset and my Dad joined the crew. The next morning we left around 10:30, motored down the channel, and tacked down Buzzards Bay until we got back home. I was proud we made it from the end of Hog Island channel to my marina entrance on only 3 tacks (off scraggy neck, at the mouth of marion harbor, and s of cleveland light) while beating right into the wind.

Here are some pictures: 
Cal and Meghan's 2008sailingtrip slideshow on Flickr

I will post some videos soon too if I can get them uploaded.

Thoughts:

- Thanks to everyone who helped rein in my earlier ambitions about covering much more ground than we did. We only made it a 5 day trip and it felt like the right amount of sailing for that.

- I am still a little tentative about anchoring in less than ideal conditions. I have a 18# danforth, 15' of chain and 100' of rode. The boat is 6700 lbs dry weight, 4 foot draft. I've never dragged but haven't tested it in any difficult conditions. Should I consider upgrading ground tackle and if so, to what?

- I really need a genoa and a depthsounder. I may spring for a roller furling setup and genny next year.

- Lots of good weekends left this sailing season but I'm already thinking about next year's cruise!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

> - Thanks to everyone who helped rein in my earlier ambitions about covering much more ground than we did. We only made it a 5 day trip and it felt like the right amount of sailing for that.


Glad to help.



> - I am still a little tentative about anchoring in less than ideal conditions. I have a 18# danforth, 15' of chain and 100' of rode. The boat is 6700 lbs dry weight, 4 foot draft. I've never dragged but haven't tested it in any difficult conditions. Should I consider upgrading ground tackle and if so, to what?


A Danforth makes a nice lunch hook, but for a boat your size, you want something a bit more substantial if you're anchoring out overnight. I'd highly recommend you look at a next gen anchor, like the Rocna, Spade, Manson Supreme or Buegel.

I use a Rocna 15 (33 lbs) on my boat as the primary, and it sets such that I generally don't worry about it. You could probably get away with the Manson Supreme or Rocna 10 (22 lbs). for your boat. I'd also recommend going up to at least 30' of chain.

_*I'd also recommend going up to about 150' of rope (and the 30' of chain) as well...since, if you're cruising, you may have to anchor in a deeper spot once in a while and in storm conditions, 100' of rope with 15' of chain is only good for about 9' of water at 10:1 scope. *180' of rode will let you anchor in 16' of water or so at 10:1 scope._



> - I really need a genoa and a depthsounder. I may spring for a roller furling setup and genny next year.


The roller furling setup makes dealing with the genny much simpler.  A depthsounder would be a good investment, since it can also help with navigation.


----------

